# Solved: One Laptop running slow internet through wi-fi



## amishbr07 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hello

I have 3 laptops, an ipod and an Xbox connected wirelessly to my router. I have no troubles with either of them but one laptop which runs really slow through wi-fi. I have been reading on people with similar examples and here are some stuff I noticed. 

1. The laptop is new and I ran it as a virus check with no viruses

2. I did notice two wifi adapters as follows. Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter and Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #2. They both show that they are working properly and I have checked for updates.

3. My router is a Netgear DGN1000 modem/router. It is also updated on firmware. 

4. I have the right password etc.

I do however have my xbox set up as DMZ and ports forwarded on the static IP for my xbox, in case it matters. This issue only occurs on our home network and it runs fine everywhere else so I am thinking that it could be a router set up issue. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Please attach a screen shot of the Networks page of the Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector and show ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## amishbr07 (Dec 20, 2011)

thanks terry

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Nupur>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Nupur-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #
2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : BC-77-37-76-4B-A8
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 1030
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : BC-77-37-76-4B-A7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c956:2ca3:c5be:7a16%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.5(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, December 19, 2011 6:54:29 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, December 21, 2011 3:26:53 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 364672823
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-70-7A-45-78-2B-CB-F6-CB-45

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 78-2B-CB-F6-CB-45
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : BC-77-37-76-4B-AB
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{1A7A9462-2EDA-4A33-B174-3AF2D6BBE827}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:3850:1272:b4c3:fe81(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3850:1272:b4c3:fe81%24(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{29A3D4B7-C750-4D14-A8AB-3F849FA4C681}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{4B3F4AA5-E596-4D87-997B-7B8458AD439D}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{9F3D77DB-F7B4-44A6-B77B-8375396057FB}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Nupur>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Make sure you have the latest wireless driver from the laptop manufacturer's web site (don't rely on Windows to find it).

How's the internet access if you connect by ethernet?


----------



## amishbr07 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ok so a wired connection does work. Now I looked on the dell support page and couldnt find what driver I should download and update because there were 7 separate ones. I contacted them through the phone and they said they couldnt answer my question. I tried chat and waited for half an hour without anyone respondents. I tried again and I guess the chat is closed.

Can you please tell me what driver I should download?

http://www.dell.com/support/drivers/us/en/04/DriversHome/?c=us&l=en&s=bsd&cs=04

The version for both of them are 6.1.7600.16385 and the driver date is 6/21/2006.


----------



## qwazar (Dec 21, 2011)

yes i kno where you are coming for there my problem is the ram memory this is the main problem with me i only have 1gb (what doesnt help) what ram is yours maybe you need to upgrade the ram to speed the computer memory it is not the wifi i hope this helps


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What's your Dell Service Tag?


----------



## amishbr07 (Dec 20, 2011)

Service tag: 61KTFP1


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Strange (to me) that they have no drivers. Maybe that means that you are supposed to use whatever Windows 7 finds after all. Use Device Manager to 'Update" the driver; if you already have the latest then uninstall it; reboot and let Windows discover the adapter and reinstall the driver (this is in case the installed instance is corrupted).

When you mentioned the multiple files I guess you were referring to the ones for your model Dell; don't know why they have drivers listed there but not for your Service Tag. Anyhow the one there that you want to try is R311898.exe (because your adapter is the Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 1030).


----------



## amishbr07 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ok so I downloaded and installed the driver you mentioned and it is updated. I talked to dell customer service and they installed a spyware software which detected 142 threats. Now I currently have malwarebytes scanning the computer. I will update whenever possible


----------



## amishbr07 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ok so turns out it was an adware issue. I cleaned up the system and it works so far. Thanks for the help Terry!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------

